# A few photos of Zero.. before his accident



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

*A few photos of Zero.. before his accident *update**

as he is really starting to look like a big boy now  these were taken this morning before he had a playing incident with Stitch and has a possible hairline fracture in his back leg  he's had a anti inflamitary shot at the vet and has to go back tomorrow for an x-ray  and he's currently passed out on my bed  here's the little man anyway


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

and some out takes lol


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Hes so cute!! I also love the picture you have on your wall it is beautiful.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

awww hes sooo cute, hope his leg gets better soon... poor lil guy..


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

AWWWW I hope he's ok  I love the second to last pic he looks fierce :-D


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

What an adorable guy!!!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Aww, he is sooo cute ^_^ I'm looking for a long hair boy chi now, and he looks exactly like what I'm looking for. I hope I find one as cute as he is 

I hope his leg is okay.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is such a cutie

I hope that he feels better soon, and that his leg is okay.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww he's so gorgeous. :love5: I fall in love with him everytime I see new pictures! 

I hope his leg is okay and that he's feeling better soon. Poor little man.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

oh my i'm sorry about his accident sarah  how scary, i hope zero feels better soon  

he really is especially cute


----------



## sarahwithboo (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi

Thought I Would Let You Know My Chihuahua Boy Looks Just Like Zero Does, Hope That His Leg Ok And He Is Doing Well


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Aww poor Zero. I hope there is nothing wrong with the leg when you get the x~rays. He is too cute!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awww bless me little man, sorry to hear about his accident. Zero is so hansome...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

So sorry to hear about this accident,how did it happen?


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh I hope he's okay! He looks like he knows how good looking he is! heehee  Very pretty.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

too cutie


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone  he's currently resting but he still wont put his leg down at all  I'm just hoping he's pulled something and the x-ray comes back with no breaks but it is slighly swollen now, As for how it happened He was playing with Stitch in the lounge and they were chasing eachother and playing with a toy mouse they both love, they also get quite rough when they play (after all boys and all) and they were both jumping around and running and he must have fallen on it awkward cos next thing he's screaming and holding his leg up and almost toppling over  I'm just hoping he doesnt need a cast


----------



## Motion (May 9, 2006)

aww cute!...hopefully he gets better...btw, what is he? mixed with pomeranian?


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh, noooooo! I hope he is much better now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

He's really growing up. I hope he just has a sore leg and no fracture. Good Luck tomorrow.


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Get Well Soon !!!!


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

I hope it would not be a fracture, and he will feel better soon. I hope it would not affect in any case his participation in his first show at the end of the month....The pics are really cute!

Sarah, we went to the BCC open show last Sunday. In some categories there was only one dog/bitch, so obviously they got awarded. There should be a rule that unless there is competition, awards should not be given!There were only a couple of visitors who were there with their dogs, and not many more people.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

get well soon zero!!! - his furs looks like its starting to get really long now!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

He's currently at the vets  poor little guy he was so upset when I left him. I'll post up when I find out his x-ray results



kidd24 said:


> Sarah, we went to the BCC open show last Sunday. In some categories there was only one dog/bitch, so obviously they got awarded. There should be a rule that unless there is competition, awards should not be given!There were only a couple of visitors who were there with their dogs, and not many more people.


ooo did you see Widogi Peepshow, Leyju Amor Vardicy or Sandrayia Crystal Ice or any of the other Leyju dogs?? from what I can remember those 3 are closely related to Zero (cousins, aunts etc)


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

well we're back from the vets and he's cracked his shin  he's got to rest for 6 weeks and we've got to take him to see an orphopedic specialist plus he's got another check up friday thank god he's insured


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

poor sweetheart! he's too beautiful to be hurt so bad! :sad7:


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh, no... poor Zero... Cuddles to you from Toby & Cashmere!!!


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Zero is such a handsome boy. I'm so sorry to hear about his accident, and hope for a speedy recovery. 
Bean plays really rough with our new boy, and it makes me so nervous.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

gorgeous pics , sorry to hear about Zeros accident  

Hope he gets well really really soon xxxx


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Poor little Zero. I hope he's feeing better soon! Very nice pictures of him! His coat is coming in very nicely


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

ooo did you see Widogi Peepshow, Leyju Amor Vardicy or Sandrayia Crystal Ice or any of the other Leyju dogs?? from what I can remember those 3 are closely related to Zero (cousins, aunts etc)[/QUOTE]



Not really, we did not get an info book this time, as everything was so compact( happening in one room). If I knew that, I would have paid more attention for sure!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He's beautiful! :love5:

Thank goodness you have insurance!! :wink: I hope he heals quickly and is back to his normal self in not time. :wave:


----------

